# TPS?



## infinityb3ast (Jul 7, 2019)

I need help need to change my throttle position sensor think mine is bad. anyone know if its an adjustable sensor or just plug the new one in and go and of it is an adjustable sensor how do I adjust it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The TPS is adjustable.


----------



## olivamogar (5 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> The TPS is adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 6025
> /geometry dash
> View attachment 6026


Thanks for your sharing!


----------

